# Clavier AZERTY passe en QWERTY pour les codes et mot de pass



## aurelie.chupin (15 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, je débute sur Mac sur lequel j'ai besoin de Windows pour faire tourner des logiciels de boulot. Je ne sais pas si c'est en lien avec Parallels Desktop ou si c'est un problème Mac mais dès que je dois entrer des codes d'activations de logiciels que ce soit sur Parallels ou Mac, le clavier passe en QWERTY: argh argh prise de tête modérée mais pas quand on a besoin d'un tiret ---- comme ceux là et qu'on ne trouve pas la bonne touche après avoir tout essayé, mais sans doute pas. 
Merci de venir à mon secours!


----------



## Jean-Miche (15 Mars 2010)

aurelie.chupin a dit:


> Bonjour, je débute sur Mac sur lequel j'ai besoin de Windows pour faire tourner des logiciels de boulot. Je ne sais pas si c'est en lien avec Parallels Desktop ou si c'est un problème Mac mais dès que je dois entrer des codes d'activations de logiciels que ce soit sur Parallels ou Mac, le clavier passe en QWERTY: argh argh prise de tête modérée mais pas quand on a besoin d'un tiret ---- comme ceux là et qu'on ne trouve pas la bonne touche après avoir tout essayé, mais sans doute pas.
> Merci de venir à mon secours!



Voilà une note issue du support de Parallels pour le clavier :

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/5965


----------



## aurelie.chupin (15 Mars 2010)

Mille mercis, j'ai tout fait et, même si le clavier n'est pas encore au top, j'ai réussi à trouver le fameux tiret (au moins ça) sur la touche du 6/§... je vais pouvoir bosser, entrer mes codes: vraiment merci merci.
Aurélie


----------



## Jean-Miche (15 Mars 2010)

aurelie.chupin a dit:


> Mille mercis, j'ai tout fait et, même si le clavier n'est pas encore au top, j'ai réussi à trouver le fameux tiret (au moins ça) sur la touche du 6/§... je vais pouvoir bosser, entrer mes codes: vraiment merci merci.
> Aurélie



Que veux-tu dire par le clavier n'est pas au top ?
Puisque tu as -avec le document donné- *exactement le même clavier sur le PC que celui que tu as sur le Mac.*
Le tiret ----- est au même endroit qu'il est sur le clavier Mac c'est à dire à côté &#8592;, comme l'@, toutes les touches sont semblables.


----------



## jogary (16 Mars 2010)

Hello,

Moi j'ai aussi un souci. J'utilise bootcamp avec lequel d'ailleurs tout s'est très bien passé.

Mais quand je mets un autre clavier sur port USB au lieu de mon mac sans fil, il me demande de le reconnaître, c'est OK, mais certaines touches ne correspondent pas.

Par exemple, si je tape ! avec mon clavier d'origine, l'autre me tape =

Egalement, le "verr num" ne fonctionne pas, seule la lumière " MAJ "fonctionne.

Des remarques ?  Merci


----------



## aurelie.chupin (10 Avril 2010)

eh ben non...Désolée de te contredire. Merc pour le reste.


----------

